# Bustard Head 1770 Qld



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Better late than never on this report.Been having some troubles posting my reports which seems to be a direct result of how slow I am at typing,but here goes.
Getting to Bustard head is no easy task.Even getting close to it still puts you some 10km away by sea.The lay of the land around the area is unique as the tidal creeks are your only entrance in to what is known as Pancake Rocks.The other nearest township to Bustard is Turkey Beach to which you have to round Rodds Peninsular to make your way to Bustard.Turkey to Bustard would be about 26kms and not an option for a kayak.
The next close town to the south is 1770 at 23kms the way the crow flies it can be done if from 1770. You head up Bustard Bay for about 11kms on open seas to Middle Island creek inlet.That creek can take you inland through to Pancake but its about a further 13 or 14kms away through a very narrow esturine creek thats Mangrove Jack territory.
I made my way there through a very rough track that follows the power cable to supply the lighthouse at Bustard head.Once at the crossway I could unpack all the gear that a intended to take and park the 4x4 way back in the bush above high tide area.
This was to be 6 days camping and fishing and what made this trip a little harder was I had to take my own fresh water as there is not any to be had at the headland PERIOD!
After packing all my gear into and ontop of the Prowler I was off through the creek with the receeding tide pulling me toward Bustard at about 5 knots.Having a flick with the bait caster at all oppitunities as I steered my heavy craft through the winding creek.I did manage a couple of reasonable Bream which ended up the first meal of the day.
3.5 hours later I landed at the beach site but at low tide, soes I had a tiring job of unloading to the camp site.Here is a pic of that great camp site and view from the beach.
I'll stop here with part 1 of my story.Things to do,but I will finish soon.Tez.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

man, way to rough it
I know that area and you've done well to penetrate a very fishy / seldom fished area
8) looking forward to the rest of your report


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks good seabear, can't wait to read the rest. As a young bloke i fished with the relo's from wild cattle island around half hour north (by car) i think some great fishing in that area.

Cheers Dave


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Tez,

I know the area too. Just near where you are camped but back in the bushes a little is a small fresh water spring. I have never seen it completely dry. It sort of comes to the surface in amongst the bushes and then is gobbled up by the plands and such.

Looking forward to the rest of your report mate.

A mate and I a planning a few days up there in spring.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great effort Seabear, with all those obstacles such as distance etc you are a real adventurer. We hope to see the fruits of your labours in the ensuing reports


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Part 2.

Sorry about leaving half way through folks.

Now where was I.Before going to much further,yes the dates on the pics are last years and no new pics till I use up all the film on the camera.My diggi packed a sad and I took the 35mm instead.

I had 6 days of wonderful weather with crisp nights and sunny warm days.
With the camp all setup it was time for a rest.With the tide coming in I had to try the little beaches just out infront of the camp site.I thought I'd lob out a big bait with the surf caster and see what might be around.I jumped upon some large rocks to cast out and thumbed the Abu 7000 overhead as I made my way back to the beach soes I could sit and wait in comfort on the sand,well.I had'nt gone more than 20 meters when the line took off super fast while I was still thumbing the spool.That was real stupid.An instint blister before I could set the rachet and on winding the handle to engage the drag,SNAP.I went "your kidding thats 10kg line".
The drag was still set at max from the last time out and stupid me had not checked.
Well the blister certinly was a painful reminder every day to check the drag on all reels!
The fish I can only guess,but I'd say a shark as I did see a few fins on the way in.
Back to camp and lick my wounds and setup for the next days fishing.
Out the front of Bustard is 2 parts of rocky shore,Clews Point and the main area infront of the lighthouse.This is no place for kayaks as its well known for BIG sharks!5 meter plus boats theres no problem and fishing from the rocks is just as great.
I specialise in high speed spinning heavy metal lures for pelagics so this is heaven for me.There are heaps of bottom dwellers around the huge bommies just out infront so there was no problem coming up with eats.
Strippies,Fingermark,Yellowfin Bream,Queenfish,Coral Cod,Red Emperor and Sweetlip are all present if you can get them in before the grey suits do.
This is also a place where you take lots of lures as your sure to lose to bigger fish than you've planned on.Lots of leader material and line as you can bet your bottom dollar you will only get 1 in10 fish in.Big GT's that tear off and rap you on reef before you can blink.
How big you ask?well the smallest one I managed to get in went 23.1kgs which is at the top end of my scales so I doubt whether thats accurate.

All to soon the time drew near for departure.This time with the tide against me,but a little lighter in load.Tired out from long walks to the fishing grounds and too much fishing(did I say that) the paddle back was hard and drawn out to the point I could have easily turned back but alass onward to the truck and civilisation.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like gnarly fish heaven!

I assume you were totally on your own. What kind of safety measures did you take? I mean, one slip on the rocks, injure yourself, and you're cactus.

Matt


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Yer Matt your right,very irresponsable going on my own.But to tell you the truth no one wanted to come with me.They either said it was too hard or too far.Christ I'm a heart attack on the run and at 53 and over weight I did'nt wait for everybody else to make up thier minds.
I'm not too worried about falling over on the rocks,thats been done a 100 times before as I've been LBG fishing for over 20 years now.I'm more freaked out about being out there with the grey suits.I've seen what they can do to a planning board on an outboard motor.My plastic yak would not stand a chance.
But I did take a med kit and lots of alcohol.
I could also walk 3.3 kms to the front of the headland and use my mobile if things got way out of hand.I used that to report in every day to a friends place at 1770.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report Tez. It sure brought back some memories.

I used to spear fish all over that place (last time about 8 years ago) and you are spot on re the sharks.

Out the front of Clews, is the home of big spaniards if you are game enough and it is even better, further out around inner, middle and outer rocks. (about 7klms) and just cross the creek mouth from Clews Point is about 5 acres of shallow coral reef full of the usual suspcts.

There is also a lot of coral between where you camped and the next longish beach up stream. I forget what is is called but there are a lot of palm trees on it. Big barra and black jew also lurk here.

There are plenty of bream and flathead upstream from there, and whiting on all the sand banks.

Guys, as Tez has mentioned, Pancake Creek and Bustard Head are very special places. Difficult to get to in a kayak, but well and truly worth the effort. What he didn't mention is that oysters, razor back scallops and painted crayfish are also available in quantity, as are sand and mud crabs and the fishing can be extra-ordinary.

There are no facilities here and the nearest help is either at Turkey beach or Seventeen Seventy or, if you are lucky, from cruising yachties who often overnight there on their way up and down the coast. It is a superb rough weather anchorage with deep water inside the headland and no bar to cross.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Tez,

If you want to do it again mate, why not post the trip with a bit of notice. I for one will move Heaven and earth to make a trip back there.

A mate and I are in the very early planning stages for a trip there this spring. He lives at Miriamvale and knows the track round there pretty well.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Good onya seabear for going on a great trip and sharing it with us.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great report, makes me feel like going there for a look!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great report Tez,

One of my favourite things about 1770, was a cafe or roadhouse there that used to make the biggest Mud Crab Rolls in the known world.

About 20 years ago now so it may not be there any more but, when ever I passed through there we would always stop for a roll or three for the road ahead, travelling from Brisbane to Proserpine (sp?) to go bowhunting. Hmm why does it always come back to food? :wink:


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks all for your replies and feedback.

Red-appreciate your advice on typing up else where and cut and paste.I will right that down so I don't forget it.
The first 2 pics are 6 months old from my first trip there.My second trip there I only got back last weekend as I had a week off work preceeding the labour day weekend which I spent with the missis.

Cheers Tez.


----------

